# What's in your dog bag/closet/car?



## shehulk (Jan 18, 2010)

Been doing my shopping piecemeal but want to get organized and have everything handy in the car. Was curious what everyone keeps on them. I always have a leash, collar, a couple toys and treats in the car but that's about it.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Poop bags are a must!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When I travel to train with my dog, I carry the training tote with everything I need for training, lots of lines, collars, toys, treats, paper towel, baggies for garbage, and hand sanitizer. 
I carry a small stainless water bucket and a jug of water. 
I think a muzzle would be handy, just in case you ever need it for an emergency. Two of my dogs can be aggressive with strangers, they'd need muzzling if they had to be handled in case of accident.
Paperwork copies of license, chip number, vet info would be something to have in the vehicle...
I always think what would happen if I'm in an accident, dog escapes/ not sure that would even help.
There was a rollover accident on the freeway near me and a small dog escaped one of the vehicles(his people were killed)
The LEO's never knew about the dog, until the relatives searched for him, CL ads never did help return him to the relatives. I guess if I had my dog with me, I'd want the responders to know just in case the dog ran off.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our obedience club gives out nice training bags that include a spray hand sanitizer, a dog shaped poop bag dispenser and a mini-flashlight that I keep in it. I also keep a nylon slip lead to keep Stosh or any other dog secure while changing training collars or when you just need a lead in a hurry. I keep a card with my name and info, vet's info and the place I board him and an emergency contact of someone who could take him if I was in an accident or something. And treats of course and a little zip lock bag of dry food- I'm not sure why, I guess I just don't like the idea of him needed a meal and not having it.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

water bowl, water jug, sometimes treats or food depending on how long we'll be out
frisbee, ball, tug(ball on rope)
clicker
towel
poop bags (just incase)
spare collar and leash (6ft)
long line (25ft)
1st aid kit in my car with dog & human items
camera


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> I always think what would happen if I'm in an accident, dog escapes/ not sure that would even help.
> There was a rollover accident on the freeway near me and a small dog escaped one of the vehicles(his people were killed)
> The LEO's never knew about the dog, until the relatives searched for him, CL ads never did help return him to the relatives. I guess if I had my dog with me, I'd want the responders to know just in case the dog ran off.


Not to take this thread off course- but I recently heard a story of a car crash with two dogs on board. Both escaped; one was hit by an oncoming car- the other made it ok. You just never know what could happen in a situation like that.

So to steer that comment back on track- one thing I *always* have in the car if my dog is with me is her seatbelt harness. And it is always on her, and she's always buckled in (unless the car is parked).


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have an insane amount of "stuff" in the truck.

I keep three tupperware bins. The largest has two first aid kits - one for people, one for dogs. A double roll of paper towel, a jumbo size of those clean-up wipes and dishsoap...oh and an extra stainless bowl. A couple of microfiber towels, my extra shammy, a bag of extra collars/leashes, extra clicker...One smaller one has our flyball stuff - harness, hock boots, gloves, treats, tugs, ball...The other smaller one has our "outside" stuff - winter gloves, tug, jolly ball, extra ChuckIt balls, two frisbees, a couple of tennis balls...treats...Just sitting in the seat hammock is a flirt pole, my ChuckIt stick, stainless bowl, two jugs of water and two fleece blankets for the crates if it gets hella cold. THEN I have a tote for SchH. Tug, treats, dowel, dumbbell, gloves, drag lead, long drag lead, squeaky ball reward for tracking, flag for tracking, clicker, fursaver, prong...jeez, maybe that's it in that bag. I keep my hiking boots, hiking socks and an emergency car kit underneath the hammock. My training chair is behind the other seat...The boys ride in crates...which each have bowls in them and I always put the leads I'm using connected to their crates and right beside...poop bags are in various nooks and crannies for whatever reason...in my console I have a leather credit card keeper with their AKC cards, their UKC cards, their Microchip cards...

I haul a lot of ****...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

In the car:

-Dog seatbelt harness
-Luggage tag with pet info attached to the seatbelt strap
-"In case of emergency" folder containing a form with my info, dog's info (age, temperament, medical conditions, tattoo and microchip #s, etc), a vet care release and emergency contacts; several photos of my dog(s); and vet records.
-Spare leashes/slip leads (mostly in case I find a stray)
-Jug of water
-No-spill bowl

If we are going anywhere besides just around town, I also have my dog first aid kit in the car with us.
My x-pen was also in there since last summer but I recently took it out.
I also have paper towels, dog blankets and towels in the car, and usually a few dog toys.


In Bianca's backpack, which I take with on some walks and all hikes, I have:
-A mini first aid kit
-Water (in Platypus soft bottles)
-Bowl
-Spare collar and leash
-Matches
-Knife
-Baggies
-Compass
-Mini flashlight
-I.D. card with emergency contact info
-A whistle
-Treats
-Clicker (sometimes)
-My cell phone (sometimes)
-Safety flashing light (sometimes)

If I'm going out for a short trip or walk I don't bring a bag unless I put Bianca's pack on, so usually everything just goes in my pockets. I generally take baggies, treats, clicker, Bianca's Halti, pocket knife, Mace Triple Action, and of course my keys and cell phone.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also have an insane amount of stuff in my car, in my dog closet and elsewhere

just for the dog in the car: leashes, long lines, collars, water bowl, toys(frisbee,water toys, balls, more frisbees), treats, dog vest, harness, towel, flashlight, water jug, vac records, cell phone, backpack, chip info, emer kit, poop bags.

above is the essentials and I have so much doggie stuff, to long to list


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, in the summer I add water toys and his pack...and two more jugs of water LOL


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

FG167 said:


> in my console I have a leather credit card keeper with their AKC cards, their UKC cards, their Microchip cards...
> 
> I haul a lot of ****...


Seriously? I am so careless with Ikie's AKC paper I accidentally wrote my grocery shopping list on the back of it the other day ... 

In my car, there is his crate and one big bag full of training tools (balls, tugs, various collars, articles, clickers, dumbbells, tracking flags), one big bag full of helper stuff like sticks and whips, rags and sleeves, one small bag full of lines of different length and width, water bowl, small first aid kit and muzzle.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Jason L said:


> Seriously? I am so careless with Ikie's AKC paper I accidentally wrote my grocery shopping list on the back of it the other day ...
> 
> In my car, there is his crate and one big bag full of training tools (balls, tugs, various collars, articles, clickers, dumbbells, tracking flags), one big bag full of helper stuff like sticks and whips, rags and sleeves, one small bag full of lines of different length and width, water bowl, small first aid kit and muzzle.


Aghghg that made me literally shudder!!! My dogs each have files AND binders...divided by dog and also by sport...and their registration paperwork is all backed by cardboard...and everything is in page protectors...yeah, I kid you not. I haul their numbers around b/c some events (dock jumping) require I "know" it and write it down on their entry...

Umm you can't remember "hot dogs, candy bars, coffee"???

Oh and I also carry two muzzles - a nylon type and a plastic Jafco muzzle


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't forget "Cheetos ©" ...

Why two muzzles?


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Jason L said:


> Don't forget "Cheetos ©" ...
> 
> Why two muzzles?


Right - because who doesn't love crunchy cheetos?!

Mason would thrash and bite his own tongue if he was in pain/panicked - the tighter, nylon muzzle does more to stop that if I had to do something - like pull a 2" thorn out of his foot...

The basket muzzle is for Monster - so I can watch his reactions in situations he might be reactive...and still be able to treat him...and for longer use so that he can pant


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have not needed a muzzle for thorns etc but do have italian nylon basket muzzles. I can always use a nylon leash to muzzle the dog if I need to cinch the mouth shut.

First aid stuff, extra leads, balls, tugs, my own SAR stuff, harness, bell collar,


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> I have not needed a muzzle for thorns etc but do have italian nylon basket muzzles. I can always use a nylon leash to muzzle the dog if I need to cinch the mouth shut.
> 
> First aid stuff, extra leads, balls, tugs, my own SAR stuff, harness, bell collar,


That's actually what we used when we pulled the thorn out - the leash. That's when I added a muzzle to my SAR first aid pack 










That's what I was pulling out of his pad...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well no wonder he pitched a fit! Worst I have had to pull out is barbed wire and that is a mess. Well I pushed the fishook out.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

jocoyn said:


> Well no wonder he pitched a fit! Worst I have had to pull out is barbed wire and that is a mess. Well I pushed the fishook out.


Oh I got a free sample of that clotstopper stuff and have it too.....Vet says it actuall does work pretty well......the team carries IV fluids and we all had to learn to give sub q fluids


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Folder of medical information on both dogs


ruff dog dog bowls
water
food & treats
leashes & collars
dog booties (depending on activities and seasons)
1st aid kit
poop bags
toys (sticks, frisbees, etc.)
I always have basic gear in my element since we are always going somewhere outside and I have seasonal gear bags that I interchange depending what we're doing.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Oh man, sometimes it feels like my car and parts of my house are overrun by dog stuff. 

I usually have on hand:

Collars (flat, martingale, prong, agitation)
Leashes (tab, 4', 6', and a light long line)
Toys (tugs, frisbess, ball on rope)
Treat pouch
Bowls/water
Bags
First-aid stuff (gauze, vet wrap, etc.)
HomeAgain ID card with microchip and vet info, vaccine records


----------



## shehulk (Jan 18, 2010)

WOW, you're all so organized and prepared! Printing this stuff out!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I TOTALLY missed that this said "closet" too!!! That was JUST what I have in my car....Here is my closet 

This is before I cleaned, mid-way through organizing and now - all those bins are full of dog gear...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh yeah I missed the "closet" part too. I don't have a dog closet, but I have several drawers of dog stuff (plus the stuff in random places throughout the house). On my closet door I have a shoe organizer that is full of dog stuff, mostly leashes and collars. Then there's my dog first aid kit and dog grooming kit... I also have folders in my filing cabinet, one for vet records and then separate folders labeled with each of my pets' names that have things like their pedigree, papers, certificates/awards, microchip registration papers, etc...
It's too much to list though. Maybe later I will try.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Lots of stuff!

Bag: balls on a string, balls without a string, just strings (the balls will be missed), tug toys, a tag, a leash, a long line, bag dispenser, pin brush, shedding blade, furminator (all fit into a tiny gym bag)
Car: Bag + bowls, treats, backpack (for him), and lots of paper towels...


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

We do a lot of water stuff, so:

"Wet" use collar.
water and food bowls
poop bags
treats
food for one meal out
water
hand sanitizer
roll-up micro towel for drying off

This is the "go-everywhere" bag. It gets stuff added to it, depending on what we are doing, i.e., beach means extra water, etc.


----------



## crewchief_chick (Feb 2, 2011)

do you own a suburban? I thought I hauled a bunch of stuff around regularly.


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a bag for each of my dogs. 
Both bags have:
*mini flash light
*"choke-chain" 
*double ply nylon collar 
*harnesses(easywalk and regular)
*extra leashes
*quick release collars
*toys
*muzzles
*prongs
*portable bowls
*food/treats
*water bottles
*poop bags

In my car:
*crates
*slip leads
*spare collars and leashes(I keep different sizes and lengths for just in case)
*poop bags
*water jugs
*cards in my center console with their info on them
*long lines

And they ALWAYS wear their leather collars with their ID tags, rabies tags, and microchip tags.


----------

